# My cat of 16 years has been missing for over 24 hours and I feel so lost



## PoroQueen (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello..so last time I saw my cat was early yesterday morning around 8am. Last night I tried calling for her multiple times well into the night. I tried again this morning. No sign nof her. Her food bowl hasn't been touched since yesterday morning. I've had this cat since 1st grade. I've always had at least one cat. Nothing is going right today. A whole slew of negative things occurred today. To summarize what happened heres a small list..

1.Missing cat
2.Someone got into my itunes account last night at 2am and changed my billing stuff according to an email i got. Although I saw nothing out of ordinary..
3. I saw a sick looking rabbit on the driveway when i tried looking for my cat. It had flys buzzing around its chest/feet. It hardly moved except a twitch every once in awhile. I nearly thought it was dead til it finally ran off when my dad approached it closer than I dared to.
4. My mom says she might divorce my dad. I'm 22 now I understand things dont work but I'm worried about my dad. 
5. In my grief over my cat I lost my phone. I dont know if I forgot it in the car but my mom no longer lives in the same house as my dad and I so I'm not sure when I'll get it back if I did leave it there. I dont recall having it though. Maybe its at the house...


I just need some comfort/support. I dont handle loss very well. And a bunch of older family pets are dying last 2 years. My grandma lost her dog. I was close to that dog. I lost my cats brother a few years before. He also disappeared randomly. He used to always go on trips for a few days when he was younger but he never came back. He would've been 13. Now his sister at 16 disappeared. It makes so upset at myself. Two nights ago I was on my laptop and my cat was inside. She jumped up next to me because she wanted to snuggle but I pushed her off because my laptop occupied my lap already. I feel so horrible now. She looked at me long and hard. She was looking scruffy and dirty because she likes to roll in a sandpit where she also pees, :/ and she was skinny. We did take her to the vet somewhat recently and the vet asked if she was always that skinny. She had been always pretty skinny because shes just a small cat. But she did have tapeworms. She got a topical medicine for that but we have a flea infestation that wont go away. Now shes gone. We also had a cat that came with the house we moved into a year ago. He also disappeared the week we went away and had people staying to watch the animals. My dog is 12 too. She's so stiff and everything and only pills help her move without arthritis. I doubt she'll last too much longer either. I'm a mess here I am just sitting at a coffee shop trying my hardest not to cry..  I've always had at least one cat my whole life. My cat was so precious to me


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I've gone through some similar things with pets, years ago yet the pain is still there. I'm so sorry.  :squeeze


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

i am SO incredibly sorry.

some people don't relate, but my cat is not only my family but also one of my best friends. you deserve to feel upset.

never mind all the rest you have going on. 


you have a lot of stuff that has happened and is continuing to happen. do you feel like you have had more pain than it's possible to tolerate? that you don't know how much more you can take?

if so, i send huge warm hugs your way. 


i have had to separate from my family's stress. it doesn't mean i don't love them and still am concerned for their welfare. but your parents have to make their own adult decisions and live with the consequences. i promise that only the two people in a marriage know all that is involved and so it's better to support them as well as you can, but not TAKE ON their problems.

can you make posters of your cat to put around and post on social media?


i am wishing and hoping with all my heart that your cat returns.


----------



## PoroQueen (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you so much to the both of you. It's wonderful to have people to relate with. I appreciate the kind words and hugs. <3 I'm trying my hardest not to cry in public but its hard so I'm attempting to busy myself with games. (I'm in a coffee shop) I'm still suffering from the loss of my other pets as well. It's far too hard to just forget them when they give you unconditional love and affection. I believe my parents are even sympathetic. Even my dad who doesn't like cats since he offered to help look for her. Unfortunately we live in the middle of nowhere and we are surrounded by country. Coyotes live here and I've seen them. She's always been incredibly smart and safe despite the coyotes where we used to live. Unlike her late brother was a lil' dumbo but we loved him anyway. He would get in cat fights and once was so badly hurt we probably would've died if our neighbor didnt find him mewling pitifully in their bushes. Then he got spoiled rotten. I can try lost cat signs when I get home. Maybe a neighbor uphill will see her... and I'll try not to get involved in the divorce possibility. I just can't help but hope things will work out.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm really sorry to hear that all these things are happening to you.
I hope she will return.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PoroQueen (Nov 12, 2015)

I am pleased to give everyone who's been kind enough to offer support an update. My cat has been reported to have returned home. As soon as I get home I'm letting her inside the house and spoiling her rotten. I have her litter box all cleaned and ready. My minds at ease for the most part now. Thanks <3


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

PoroQueen said:


> I am pleased to give everyone who's been kind enough to offer support an update. My cat has been reported to have returned home. As soon as I get home I'm letting her inside the house and spoiling her rotten. I have her litter box all cleaned and ready. My minds at ease for the most part now. Thanks <3


Oh wow, that's great!  I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ah good, I was wondering about that.


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

Yay happy ending!! I have my very own cat i just got a year ago. Idk what I'd do if she disappeared...


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that you are going thru so much  I hope you find your cat.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Try to keep her inside from now on. Outside is too dangerous.


----------



## PoroQueen (Nov 12, 2015)

I am indeed having her stay inside tonight. But shes hiding in a cupboard. She's walking kinda funny among other concerning behavior. Vet will be called tomorrow morning. She's may be ill since she doesn't like to eat on her own. She will however eat if I stroke her back and even purr. While i'm happy she's safe inside shes worrying me with how weak she seems. :'(


----------



## PoroQueen (Nov 12, 2015)

Kinda sad but while my dog has been having issues for months now she still seems happier and more mobile than my cat despite having two stiff back legs with one being kinda lame. Cat doesn't want to lay on my lap. She'll accept chin rubs but not snuggle up. But she will stay still for pets. Maybe I'm overthinking things..


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Good to hear. It isn't uncommon for cats to go missing and then come back. Especially outdoor cats. Likely she's just traumatized or still stressed from her ordeal outside. So her behavior might be temporary.


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

I read the top of the thread and got worried for a moment but after I scrolled down, I felt relieved. Cant imagine the amount of emotional distress you went through after losing a cat. I have a cat at home too, she went missing twice, both times I became emotionally wrecked and almost gave up finding because the emotions were overwhelming, it was one of the most painful periods of my life, but eventually it was miraculously found by my sister, both times at different levels of the flat hiding behind a plant, she was too scared too move, i'm really glad my sister didn't gave up and found the cat twice, she really is her savior. Ever since that horrific episode, we decided to mesh our windows and doors to keep it from going outside, although sometimes my father would let her out to play. Good that your cat was found, I'm happy for you :smile2:


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

PoroQueen said:


> I am pleased to give everyone who's been kind enough to offer support an update. My cat has been reported to have returned home. As soon as I get home I'm letting her inside the house and spoiling her rotten. I have her litter box all cleaned and ready. My minds at ease for the most part now. Thanks <3


Hi PoroQueen I am glad that you found your cat.

I just wanted to recommend the following product to you :Findster Duo.

It is a pet tracking device that doesn't have monthly fees. It allows you to pin point your pet's location in real time on your phone. There are other tracking devices on the market but this one is the only I know that doesn't charge a monthly fee.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*my free neighbours' cat*

rushes to greet me every time I'm out

she loves to come inside to inspect and sniff & scratch / rub cheeks / nose on anything like me

I got peril years ago thinking the neighbours moved away. no sight of them.

back. 2 cats. loads in yard. loads of fights. strays come for food from the owners.


----------



## dunkel schatten (Sep 14, 2017)

I hope you get your cat back.

They are such fascinating creatures.


----------



## PoroQueen (Nov 12, 2015)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Hi PoroQueen I am glad that you found your cat.
> 
> I just wanted to recommend the following product to you :Findster Duo.
> 
> It is a pet tracking device that doesn't have monthly fees. It allows you to pin point your pet's location in real time on your phone. There are other tracking devices on the market but this one is the only I know that doesn't charge a monthly fee.


This sounds very useful. Thank you for suggesting it. I'll check it out in the future when I get any new pets. Unfortunately my cat has passed away on the 14th. She had difficulty walking, couldn't poo or anything and wouldn't eat unless I was petting her. That was only once a day.. and so I had to make the hard decision to put her down at her vet visit. :crying:


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

PoroQueen said:


> This sounds very useful. Thank you for suggesting it. I'll check it out in the future when I get any new pets. Unfortunately my cat has passed away on the 14th. She had difficulty walking, couldn't poo or anything and wouldn't eat unless I was petting her. That was only once a day.. and so I had to make the hard decision to put her down at her vet visit. :crying:


i am so incredibly sorry.

warm, respectful hug for the loss of your furry family member.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your lost and hope you recover from all the stress you have been dealing with.

You did the best for the love you have for that cat. That's a fair and brave decision. I understand the pain because we had to do the same with a dog, he was lovely, playful, respectful and strong, but got sick and was not going to recover according to all the vets that saw him, so to avoid him having more pain we did what it was best too.

Farewell cat.


----------



## PoroQueen (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you guys. It was especially hard the first few days but I think I've calmed down a bit now. My cat will forever be in my heart. 
@Sus y I'm very sorry for the loss of your dog too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------

